# Mini green house a flop?



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My little mini greenhouse I made out of the homemade goat tote covered in plastic really isn't working out so well. DH said he thinks it is the fumes coming off of the plastic. It is pretty stout in there. The plants just do not look thrifty. Then I did something really stupid and set a tray of seedlings up on top of the mini greenhouse and left them there like 2 days (I forgot about them :crazy) I was sitting at the table looking out the window and I saw them, jumped up and ran out there and of course they were all drooped over. Me and my forgetfulness!!! Gee whiz. :sigh I pulled out another planter tray and replanted all of those seeds. I don't know if the first tray will perk up or not, but this new tray is setting inside my little clear tupperware tub that I used for a little micro mini greenhouse last year when the seedlings did so good. It is so late to start seeds, but... really no other choice if I want these varieties of tomatoes. (blks)
Here is the little micro-mini greenhouse I did the seedlings in last year.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably just doesn't have the right air flow or the right amount of light Christine.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I also think it's airflow ,as it really heats up inside when covered and the sun shine
I am still starting seeds here inside under lights as my grandma always planted outside on good Friday and that's April the 6th. however my outside stray tomato plants from last year are just now sticking their heads out to grow,so I am about 3 weeks late also as it was kidding time here :sigh . just to busy.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That tray perked up some, but they still look kind of spindley to me. Could be the airflow. I've been leaving the door open but still not a good "flow" of air in there or those fumes wouldn't be so strong in there.


----------

